# Double edged razor users



## LSherratt (Dec 27, 2011)

...I know there's a grooming section but some of the threads are old and we'll get more interest here.

I've just spent a small fortune and decided to purchase a Muhle R89 along with all the required kit and accessories plus lots of different blades to try. How many of you here use a DE razor and how do you find it? What do you enjoy about it or do you find it time consuming? I've been using a Gilette Fushion for the best part of 8 years and fancied a change but to be honest I can get a decent shave from the Fushion. Hopefully I will notice the big difference with the Muhle. I probably wet shave once every 3 days. I think it would take me about 3 years to get my money back but I'm not bothered about that, I just want a better and smoother shave .


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

I only use my DE when I've got the luxury of time @ a weekend.

I've found I get on with some blades better than others but on the whole I'm glad I bought one.


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

LSherratt said:


> ...I know there's a grooming section but some of the threads are old and we'll get more interest here.


I have moved this to the correct section. Please post threads in the right section as all that happens is we have to then move them after they have been created.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Watch YouTube vid's mate.

Big tip, don't press the blade against your skin, let the weight of the razor do the hard work. Oh, getting the angle of cut is quite tricky, more so on your neck I find.

I got one for my birthday in August and like Mike (MDC250) I really only use mine at a weekend when I have more time.

It's a very close shave but you'll go through some blood, tissues and razor rash/burn until you get use to it.

I love mine but not for a daily shave at the moment.


----------



## LSherratt (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm feeling confident as I have watched some videos. Although it's difficult to actually cut yourself with a plastic cartridge razor, I've literally only knicked myself once in my life whereas some of my mates will always have little cuts and whatever due to their shaving. I'm looking forward to it .


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

I won one on here and love it now I have had chance to work out how not to cut my face to bits 

Definately takes longer tho, normally manage to use it during the week but not a weekends when I have other things to do that take priority - like washing the car


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Think I'm now about 18 month using my DE. I initially moved to try it as blades for the fusion were getting extortionate!!

I've never looked back and use it every day. Don't get neck rash anymore and also saves me a fortune. I don't have a heavy growth so one blade lasts me about a week. I use Timor blades at £4.95 for 10 so a fiver for two months shaving .

I'm actually thinking bout trying an open blade for Xmas for special occasions I like my DE that much.

As for taking longer I don't really notice it now and would say I can probably shave with my DE just as quick as I can with a fusion :thumb:


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

Been using one for about 3 years now and would never go back. Get yourself an alum block to reduce razor burn. They really work. 

Don't press on and go with the growth not against it is all that I will say.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

good for white powders i hear


----------



## LSherratt (Dec 27, 2011)

Yep I ordered that alum block as well. This is what I've ordered 



I'll let you all know how I get on when I start using it. You can see I've got a lot of different blades to try but the highly rated feather blades were out of stock. Also bought a Muhle razor and brush stand from Amazon as it was cheaper.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine (Jan 23, 2012)

Mega 3000 post plus thread here that may have some tips for you if you haven't already seen it.

I switched from cartridge razors a year ago, never going back. My kit has now paid for itself compared to buying disposable blades even taking into account buying the random blade sample packs and shaving creams to find what I like.

It doesn't take that much longer to shave than before either.


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Go into de shaving about 3 months ago and I'm gutted I didn't know about it sooner! 
Use a muhle r89 with Gillette supersharp blades, badger brush the whole works and its fantastic
The shave is so close I can get away with doing it every other day, and I just get up 10 mins earlier in the morning for it. 
Bit of a learning curve, but now I don't need to use an alum block or anything as I hardly get nicks anymore


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Been using a Merkur Futur for years, with Feather blades, and i shave almost daily. My beard hair is like steel so hence why i use Feathers blades. Their reputation is well deserved though


----------



## Denzle (May 4, 2011)

Been shaving using DE blades for a few years now, I have a fine collection of vintage and modern razors. I tend to favour the open comb style of razor. My fave blade at the moment are the Rapiras but have dozen and dozens of various blades in my stash. I'd never go back to any other type of shaving, I regard it as a bit of self pampering.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2015)

Edwin Jagger DE89 user here (equivalent to Muhle R89, as they share the same head. Apparently a joint development between the two companies to create a DE head).

I don't find DE shaving takes long at all for me at all and is all I use. I generally need to shave somewhere between once every one/two days. 
If I shave every day, I don't go against the grain each time, just with and across. When shaving every other day, then going against the grain each time is fine for me.

I use Persona Lab Blue blades. I find these far smoother, yet equally as sharp, in the DE89 compared to Feathers. However, in my Merkur Progress, Feathers were fantastic. Each Lab Blue one will last me up to 5 shaves - the more regularly I shave, the longer the blade lasts - I suspect because the hair is not so dense. I bought a box of 100 for around £15. I expect this to last me two years.

Like others, I very rarely nick myself now and don't even own an alum block or styptic pencil. I use soaps and find I don't need a pre-shave oil either, but that could just be down to my oily skin. I tend to use either Mitchell's Wool Fat, Cella or Colonel Conk.

I probably spend 10-15 mins shaving, which is no different to when I used Mach 3's.

Is DE shaving cheaper than cartridge? I'm going to say no . It's addictive and the choices of razor, blade, soap, cream, pre and post shave oils/balms etc etc are just too tempting not to try out. It's an indulgence that takes you back to a bygone era, and I love it for that alone.


----------



## Denzle (May 4, 2011)

Addictive!!! Tell me all about it! I've spent a bloody fortune on soaps, creams and Croaps,
Not to mention brushes, aftershaves, pre shaves and balms. I don't regret any of it.


----------



## LSherratt (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks guys! My goodies turned up this morning and I'm just waiting on Thayers witch hazel (which is highly rated on B&B forums) and a Muhle stand. Going to have my first attempt tomorrow morning and I can't wait! I'm just worried about my neck though because I'm slim and have a very slim neck and defined jawline so the angles are quite big (if that makes sense).



The sandlewood shaving cream smells so good in like a sort of old style way...


----------



## BigJimmyBovine (Jan 23, 2012)

Take your time and enjoy it, don't get down if you nick yourself! And prepare to keep stroking your own face in amazement after!


----------



## Shane (Dec 4, 2005)

Nice collection! I love the sandlewood, it's my go to cream. 
I have been shaving for a while now and have tried a few different razors and blades etc. I settled with a Gillette fatboy with feather blades. I think the feathers are generally considered to be the sharpest blades. I shave both my face and head with this set up. The key is to not push the razor into your face and let the weight of it do the work, as stated above. 

When I first started out I shaved the top of my legs to practice. I know it sounds a bit odd but it's not as though anyone could see? It was only above the length of my shorts. I practiced with a straight blade here too before starting on my face.


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

I dropped using shaving oil. Didn't feel it offered any benefit and made the sink hard to clean afterwards. Lol


----------



## slimjim (Mar 22, 2007)

I went through a lot of DE razors to find the perfect one for me, it's an Above The Tie Razor and I bought the set with three base plates offering a mild, normal and aggressive shave. Its a lot of money but money well spent and will last me for years.

https://www.executive-shaving.co.uk/brands.cfm/brand_ID/244

The shaving brush you bought is very nice, I've have others but I use that one as a daily.


----------



## LSherratt (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks for the replies everyone.

First DE shave this morning was harder than I expected if I'm being honest! I'm going to skip the pre-shave oil I think for now and focus on getting a good lather. I struggled to get a decent lather and I think that was the main problem. I'm lathering straight into face. I only cut myself in two places and I stopped halfway through doing my neck as I didn't feel comfortable. Alum block was pleasant and not as stingy as some people have made out. I can feel a very tiny bit of burn on my left cheek (surprisingly) but other than that all relatively OK. It's defiantly going to take practise but I'm up for the challenge!


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

LSherratt said:


> Thanks for the replies everyone.
> 
> First DE shave this morning was harder than I expected if I'm being honest! I'm going to skip the pre-shave oil I think for now and focus on getting a good lather. I struggled to get a decent lather and I think that was the main problem. I'm lathering straight into face. I only cut myself in two places and I stopped halfway through doing my neck as I didn't feel comfortable. Alum block was pleasant and not as stingy as some people have made out. I can feel a very tiny bit of burn on my left cheek (surprisingly) but other than that all relatively OK. It's defiantly going to take practise but I'm up for the challenge!


One of the things that will help you is to map your beard growth. To do that you need to inspect your beard up close in a mirror and see which way the hair grows and then shave accordingly. For example, my cheek hairs grow in a vertical direction, my chin hair and top lip grow diagonally and under my chin, one side grows vertically and one side grows diagonally.

So for my cheeks i shave straight down, my chin i shave at a 45 degree angle as well as my top lip, under my chin i can do one side straight down but the other side i have to do sideways.

Once you know which way your hair grows it can make the shave so much nicer. Also, if you aren't already doing this, soak a flannel in hot water and apply to your face at least 3 or 4 times to help soften the hair or shave after a bath/shower


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

I always shave in the shower. It's definitely 100% better for me. I've got an unbreakable travel mirror with a suction cup so attaches to my shower door or the wall. I would always recommend it for anyone :thumb:


----------



## Paul04 (Jul 26, 2013)

Where is everyone buying from?


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Paul04 said:


> Where is everyone buying from?


It varies, i've used Shaving Shack and Connaught supplies in the past but there is a guy who sponsors, or did, DW called Ginger Nuts. If they still sponsor the site then there might be a discount code.


----------



## LSherratt (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks guys. I bought Thayers hitch hazel and aloe formula from iHerb, Muhle razor stand from Amazon and everything else from Shaving Shack. 

I had a practise yesterday just doing the lather and I did it so much better. My first face lather was shocking :lol:.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Paul04 said:


> Where is everyone buying from?


I placed an order last week with shaving.ie.

I've used executive shaving before and was going to try ginger nuts as there is a discount code on here but they didn't have the blades I was looking for.


----------



## Paul04 (Jul 26, 2013)

Cool I will have a look at ginger nuts shaving


----------



## LSherratt (Dec 27, 2011)

Well I've had a very rocky start into DE safety shaving. To cut the story short, I'm allergic to Taylor's of Bond Street sandlewood shaving cream. After doing a search on various shaving forums, there are quite a lot who are also allergic to TOBS sandlewood and other sandlewood creams. 

Anyway, to make sure it's defiantly the cream, I've just been and rubbed the cream on my face gently with my fingertips, left on for a few minutes then rinsed off and I get a really strong burning sensation throughout. It was even worse this time!! It's safe to say that I'm allergic to this cream. It's a shame but I just knew something wasn't right. My first time I thought it was the razor. Second time brush burn. But no, 100% it's the cream. Slightly earlier I brushed on my Gillette Fushion and that was fine. No burning so it isn't the brush. 

I've just ordered some proraso in a tube so hopefully that'll be OK. A very rocky start to my DE shaving adventure indeed!

Anyone want a tub of TOBS sandlewood?


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

I can't use the Proraso sensitive skin shaving balm as I am allergic to something in that too. Brings my face up bright red. 

Just keep trying mate.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

LSherratt said:


> Well I've had a very rocky start into DE safety shaving. To cut the story short, I'm allergic to Taylor's of Bond Street sandlewood shaving cream. After doing a search on various shaving forums, there are quite a lot who are also allergic to TOBS sandlewood and other sandlewood creams.
> 
> Anyway, to make sure it's defiantly the cream, I've just been and rubbed the cream on my face gently with my fingertips, left on for a few minutes then rinsed off and I get a really strong burning sensation throughout. It was even worse this time!! It's safe to say that I'm allergic to this cream. It's a shame but I just knew something wasn't right. My first time I thought it was the razor. Second time brush burn. But no, 100% it's the cream. Slightly earlier I brushed on my Gillette Fushion and that was fine. No burning so it isn't the brush.
> 
> ...


I can't get on with cream at all, i have to use a soap and when i get round to reordering it, i found Mitchells woolfat soap quite a good one to use


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Proraso are really nice soaps / creams :thumb:


----------



## LSherratt (Dec 27, 2011)

Well fingers crossed that Proraso agrees with my skin otherwise I'm going to be seriously annoyed. I've replied to your PM Demetri.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

As Muzzer said Mitchells Wool Fat is also very good on sensitive skin too :thumb:


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

If anyone wants my Proraso after shave balm then PM me your address and I will post it out FOC. I have used it only once. 99% full.


----------



## LSherratt (Dec 27, 2011)

That Mitchell's wool fat soap does look nice. That'll be my next purchase I think .


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Tricky Red said:


> If anyone wants my Proraso after shave balm then PM me your address and I will post it out FOC. I have used it only once. 99% full.


PMd :thumb:


----------



## LSherratt (Dec 27, 2011)

Just ordered that Mitchell's soap :lol:. Who said that this was a cheaper way of shaving?!  Ah well, at least I'll have a tube cream and a soap to experiment with! Luckily there's a lot of information on how to create the best lather.


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

LSherratt said:


> Just ordered that Mitchell's soap . Who said that this was a cheaper way of shaving?!  Ah well, at least I'll have a tube cream and a soap to experiment with! Luckily there's a lot of information on how to create the best lather.


Another one I'm enjoying atm is bluebeards revenge shaving cream

Nice smell and thick creamy lather if you want it, just a fraction more expensive than the rest

Their after shave balm is awesome too


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

Demetri said:


> PMd :thumb:


Sorted chief.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

I've just went for some Geo F Trumper post shaving balm. Has anyone used this ?

I was also looking at Truefit & Hill the ultimate comfort balm - any thoughts ?

What is working/do you like ?


----------



## LSherratt (Dec 27, 2011)

My proraso green tube turned up and I've just had a practise at face lathering with it. Amazing! It lathered up so easily and quickly that after about 1 minute I was thinking to myself "Is this it? Do I need to do anything else or are we good to go already?!" I applied a small amount of cream to my face using my finger, flicked the brush 3 times and started swirling and painting my face. The minty feeling is great too, much stronger than I expected but wears off after 5-10 minutes. It's a different league to that awful TOBS sandalwood I had no luck with which I struggled to lather too.


----------



## LSherratt (Dec 27, 2011)

My Mitchell's wool fat soap turned up today and I've just had a practise with it. One word; easy! It lathered so well I can't believe that some people have been struggling with it on other forums and I'm a complete notive. I followed a guide on shaving101. Put a bit of warm water on top of the puck, soak brush etc, take brush out of water and give 1 shake so that there's still water in brush, swirl on puck for 30-40 seconds so that it's really loaded and then swirl on face. My lather was instant and I have very very hard water. What's all the fuss about regarding this soap? Lol. It felt really nice on my face too.

Also, what do people with wet soap dishes and overflowing pre-lather? Just wipe clean with some tissue? What about leftover water and pre-lather in the soap dish?


----------



## Tsubodai (Oct 20, 2012)

I just leave my lather in the soap-dish. It's still the same stuff (with the puc in the bottom of the cup.


----------

